# What to do with this?



## Blixie (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi!
Which film format do these contain? Can I open it and check what's filmed without destroying the film? 

Thanks in progress!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (Oct 12, 2021)

Probably 16 mm film. It would need to be opened in the dark and run thru the various chemistrys of the development process to see what's on it. You would need to find either a shop or an individual that still does film development to do the work.

Opening the canister in light will fog and ruin any film inside.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Oct 12, 2021)

Check with Kodak if any office is in Sweden. Info may still be available at Kodak home Office in Rochester, New York, USA. Kodak supplied the film to the U.S. military. They won't develop the film but could suggest some company that could. See if an Air Force photo lab can still process B&W film. It is also possible the film magazine contains unused, unexposed film.


----------



## Blixie (Nov 30, 2021)

cvairwerks said:


> Probably 16 mm film. It would need to be opened in the dark and run thru the various chemistrys of the development process to see what's on it. You would need to find either a shop or an individual that still does film development to do the work.
> 
> Opening the canister in light will fog and ruin any film inside.


Thanks, will see what I can do, fine to know what I can't.


----------



## Blixie (Nov 30, 2021)

special ed said:


> Check with Kodak if any office is in Sweden. Info may still be available at Kodak home Office in Rochester, New York, USA. Kodak supplied the film to the U.S. military. They won't develop the film but could suggest some company that could. See if an Air Force photo lab can still process B&W film. It is also possible the film magazine contains unused, unexposed film.


Thank you very much!


----------

